# Windows : reproduire l'affichage par liste et le dépliage des dossiers



## ccciolll (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

je recherche le mot de vocabulaire le plus couramment employé pour cette fonction du Finder, lors de la présentation en liste, et qui consiste à cliquer sur le triangle noir pour "déplier" ou "dérouler" le contenu du niveau inférieur de ce dossier.

Un geste tellement naturel que je ne me suis jamais posé la question de son nom...

Comme dans cet exemple tiré d'une autre discussion (je n'ai pas de mac sous la main au moment où j'écris) où l'on voit que Système est "déplié"







Et pourquoi est-ce que je veux lui donner un nom, me direz vous ?

Parce que je veux tenter de faire une recherche ensuite pour voir si l'on peut obtenir le même fonctionnement sous Windows, et sans avoir le bon qualificatif, je ne savais même pas comment intituler ma discussion correctement pou chercher la fonction équivalente dans un moteur de recherche.

--

OK, un peu de contexte : dans le cadre professionnel, je me retrouve à utiliser Windows.
Je suis dans ce fameux "explorateur de fichier" (et je ne parlerai pas d'esthétisme pour éviter d'être banni trop rapidement pour grossièreté) de windows 10 et je suis pas mal handicapé pour gérer les fichiers et dossiers, ayant mes habitudes de mac.

pas de possibilité d'afficher la taille des dossiers en liste.
le volet de navigation qui ne se masque qu'après un long chemin passant par affichage > volet de navigation > décocher
et l'impossibilité, à première vue, de _déplier _un dossier pour visualiser son contenu tout en continuant à percevoir sa situation globale dans l'arborescence.


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2022)

ccciolll a dit:


> pas de possibilité d'afficher la taille des dossiers en liste.


Oh que oui, et ce depuis la nuit des temps. Tu devrais faire un clic droit dans n'importe dossier ou dans la barre de l'Explorateur de fichiers, fais aussi un clic sur Affichage pour une présentation spécifique.


ccciolll a dit:


> et l'impossibilité, à première vue, de _déplier _un dossier pour visualiser son contenu tout en continuant à percevoir sa situation globale dans l'arborescence.


Me concernant, depuis une pelletée d'années, j'ai toujours utilisé les touches fléchées pour me déplacer dans l'arborescence, fermer et ouvrir tous les sous-dossiers.


----------



## ccciolll (4 Novembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Oh que oui, et ce depuis la nuit des temps. Tu devrais faire un clic droit dans n'importe dossier ou dans la barre de l'Explorateur de fichiers, fais aussi un clic sur Affichage pour une présentation spécifique.



Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir tout à fait compris.
Est-ce une piste de solution que tu me proposes ?
Je viens de découvrir effectivement l'option "Affichage >Volet de navigation > Développer jusqu'au dossier ouvert" qui permet d'avoir un tout petit peu plus d'idée sur le chemin parcouru jusqu'à un contenu, mais à la fois illisible et très insuffisant par rapport au mode Finder/liste/déplié



Locke a dit:


> Me concernant, depuis une pelletée d'années, j'ai toujours utilisé les touches fléchées pour me déplacer dans l'arborescence, fermer et ouvrir tous les sous-dossiers.



Apparemment sur le W10 que j'ai ici, le déplacement par les flèches ne fonctionne pas. Quand-bien même, je ne crois pas qu'il conviendrait pour améliorer la situation.


----------



## baron (4 Novembre 2022)

C'est de ça dont tu parles ? 
Développer automatiquement le dossier ouvert - Windows 10
PC Astuces - Afficher toute l'arborescence d'un dossier - Windows XP
Comment faire pour afficher la hiérarchie des lecteurs et dossiers dans l'ordinateur

Utilise les mots-clés "arborescence" ou "hiérarchie" combinés avec "Windows" et "Explorer" (sans guillemets).


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2022)

ccciolll a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir effectivement l'option "Affichage >Volet de navigation > Développer jusqu'au dossier ouvert" qui permet d'avoir un tout petit peu plus d'idée sur le chemin parcouru jusqu'à un contenu, mais à la fois illisible et très insuffisant par rapport au mode Finder/liste/déplié


Cette option a toujours existé, comme celle de faire un clic droit dans un dossier et de faire un tri, une présentation, etc.








ccciolll a dit:


> Apparemment sur le W10 que j'ai ici, le déplacement par les flèches ne fonctionne pas. Quand-bien même, je ne crois pas qu'il conviendrait pour améliorer la situation.


Fais le test suivant, dans l'Explorateur de fichiers. Donc, de base curseur sur le dossier Windows, pour ouvrir →, pour descendre ↓. Si tu as ouvert un dossier avec →, un simple ← refermera le dossier. Tu peux remonter avec ↑. En fait tu te déplaces avec toutes les touches fléchées.





...de Windows →, je suis descendu jusqu'à Boot ↓, puis →, puis ↓ jusqu'à EFI, puis →. Si je veux tout fermer, je remonte avec ↑ jusqu'à Windows, puis ←. A aucun moment je ne me suis servi de la souris dans l'arborescence.


----------

